# Window art



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I did a google search for "faux stained glass" and came back with this site: http://www.ezfauxdecor.com/index1.html

Looks like they sell some things like you might be looking for - like the privacy glass films.


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

I've seen films you can apply that creates a stained glass look and ones that give privacy by not being see-through, but I'm not sure about a film you can apply that lets you see out but not in.

You might look into ArtScape, which is sold at Ace, Home Depot and a few other retailers.


----------

